
I gamificated my life and I am still alive - fatiherikli
https://medium.com/me/stats/post/394a5a7d1e72
======
visika
Wrong link [https://medium.com/@fthrkl/ive-gamificated-my-
life-394a5a7d1...](https://medium.com/@fthrkl/ive-gamificated-my-
life-394a5a7d1e72)

~~~
fatiherikli
Opps

^C

